# Kustom Kruiser



## Jeff f. (Mar 22, 2021)

My wife’s 2006 KK Soul Cycle aka Medusa


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 23, 2021)

I dig it for a modern day woman's ride   The vibrant colors over the black is pretty slick!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 23, 2021)

I wonder what the frame would look like after a few jumps.  :eek:


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 23, 2021)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> I wonder what the frame would look like after a few jumps.  :eek:



What kinda jumps are you talking about? Hahaha. It's a cruiser frame not meant to be goin' mtn biking or bmxing / stunt jumping


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice looking KK/Dyno, Jeff. Bet it is a nice rider, too. Is that a Von Franco I see in the background???


----------



## Jeff f. (Mar 23, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Nice looking KK/Dyno, Jeff. Bet it is a nice rider, too. Is that a Von Franco I see in the background???



Yes, it’s a NOS Von Franco . A car collector had on display with his similar painted street Rod .


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 23, 2021)

I might know where it came from!  Cool bikes.


----------

